# Juice in mouth rdta.....



## Renoster (29/10/16)

So i got the limitless plus rdta, and im in love!!!! Its like getting personal with your vape.... only problem its getting to personal as i am getting a fair amount of juice in my mouth, i realy like the flavour, building on it, the look and ease of use, but how can i fix this one problem, what am i doing wrong? Only tested it on single coil so far..


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/16)

Renoster said:


> So i got the limitless plus rdta, and im in love!!!! Its like getting personal with your vape.... only problem its getting to personal as i am getting a fair amount of juice in my mouth, i realy like the flavour, building on it, the look and ease of use, but how can i fix this one problem, what am i doing wrong? Only tested it on single coil so far..



Hey buddy you are using to little cotton or your juice is high in Pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/16)

Renoster said:


> So i got the limitless plus rdta, and im in love!!!! Its like getting personal with your vape.... only problem its getting to personal as i am getting a fair amount of juice in my mouth, i realy like the flavour, building on it, the look and ease of use, but how can i fix this one problem, what am i doing wrong? Only tested it on single coil so far..


Im guessing here cos I dont have that tank, but too little cotton will result in juice rising rapidly in the wells, with droplets getting caught up in the airstream going by.


----------



## shaunnadan (29/10/16)

Post a pic of your wicking and we can comment from there


----------



## KZOR (30/10/16)

I had a limitless plus and found that it will only leak (like most RDTA's) if not wicked correctly. I use cotton bacon V2.
My cotton strips going through each coil sticks out at least 1,5cm either side. It should still move through the coil when tucking at the ends but not too easily. My coil diameter is normally 3mm.
Watch the video from 8 minute point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Only tested it on single coil so far..



At the risk of asking the obvious, is the silicone block in correctly and blocking the wicking holes? Sometimes these blocks can appear to be in snug but one of the inserts hasn't seated properly in the wicking hole.


----------



## Renoster (30/10/16)

Thanx for all the replies, the silicone block is in snugly, ill try thicker wicks, if that doesnt help, ill post pics of the setup, think ill try the scottish roll, thanx


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Thanx for all the replies, the silicone block is in snugly, ill try thicker wicks, if that doesnt help, ill post pics of the setup, think ill try the scottish roll, thanx


Scottish Roll did not solve it for me. It really forced me to ask a mate to show me his exact wicking. In the end I wished I had asked sooner. I am a little clumsy so it took a minute and must say was well worth the time spent.


----------

